# Fitness Forum ?



## blubber (27. August 2003)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gut besuchten Forum im Internet zum Thema Fitness, Kraftsport etc..... Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

bye


----------



## vicions (31. August 2003)

http://www.bbszene.de/forum


das größte deutschsprachige forum


----------

